# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  compilazione 730 con due cud

## ud18791

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Avendo due Cud (entrambi per redditi da lavoro dipendente) è corretto fare la somma dei due redditi indicati, dei giorni lavorati ( da lav. dipendente), delle ritenute irpef ecc... oppure bisogna indicare i redditi distintamente nei quadri C1 e C2?
Grazie 1000!! ciao  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## missturtle

la seconda  :Smile:

----------


## seta

> Avendo due Cud (entrambi per redditi da lavoro dipendente) è corretto fare la somma dei due redditi indicati, dei giorni lavorati ( da lav. dipendente), delle ritenute irpef ecc... oppure bisogna indicare i redditi distintamente nei quadri C1 e C2?
> Grazie 1000!! ciao

  Il reddito dei due CUD di cui al punto 1 parte B vanno inseriti distintamente nei righi C1 e C2, mentre nei seguenti righi vanno inserite le sommatorie dei due CUD:
rigo C4: periodo di laroro
rigo C8: ritenute irpef
rigo C9: addizionale regionale
righi C10-C13: addizionale comunale 
ciao :Smile:

----------


## ud18791

grazie, gentilissimi!

----------


## nuvola

Mi inserisco in questo post per chiedere una cosa attinente... chi ha due CUD deve necessariamente fare dichiarazione? Al di la del fatto che ci siano o meno spese mediche da scaricare.  :Confused:

----------


## Lolly74

Se hai fatto fare il conguaglio al secondo datore di lavoro, portando il primo cud, non &#232; obbligatorio fare il 730 in quanto ti viene sommato al secondo lavoro.

----------


## nuvola

Sicuramente il conguaglio non l'ha fatto perche non ho portato il cud del vecchio datore di lavoro. Quindi si? Ma necessariamente 730 o unico? Quindi potrei anche pagare? E se non lo faccio?

----------


## Lolly74

> Sicuramente il conguaglio non l'ha fatto perche non ho portato il cud del vecchio datore di lavoro. Quindi si? Ma necessariamente 730 o unico? Quindi potrei anche pagare? E se non lo faccio?

  Se non hai fatto il conguaglio devi fare la dichiarazione dei redditi. Se hai il sostituto di imposta puoi fare tranquillamente il 730, altrimenti l'unico. Non so se hai spese da detrarre .... quindi &#232; possibile che dalla dichiarazione scaturisca un debito. Se non fai la dichiarazione..... se arriva un controllo .... di evasione si tratta!
ciao ciao

----------


## Uccio71

in linea di massima, se non si ha un unico rapporto di lav. nell'anno x 365 gg, è a maggior ragione opportuno verificare la propria posizione fiscale; infatti avere 2 cud non equivale necessariamente a pagare. Ti consiglio di farti fare un conteggio rapido, e successivamente decidere.

----------


## michele.n

> in linea di massima, se non si ha un unico rapporto di lav. nell'anno x 365 gg, è a maggior ragione opportuno verificare la propria posizione fiscale; infatti avere 2 cud non equivale necessariamente a pagare. Ti consiglio di farti fare un conteggio rapido, e successivamente decidere.

  L'anno prossimo avrò due CUD, ho richiesto al secondo datore di lavoro di eseguire il conguaglio portandogli copia del primo CUD, ma ho il forte sospetto che non lo abbia fatto, vedendo gli importi delle buste paga. Come faccio a verificare se il conguaglio è stato eseguito? Devo attendere che mi consegnino il CUD 2010 o l'informazione è reperibile in qualche modo in busta paga? All'ufficio personale della ditta mi han risposto solo:"se ha portato il CUD il conguaglio lo abbiamo fatto di sicuro". Ma mi pare improbabile che in dicembre io abbia uno stipendio di 1300 euro superiore al solito, di cui circa 600 si giustificano con i 3/12 della tredicesima, ma gli altri?
Se non faccio il 730 convinto che abbian fatto il conguaglio, e poi invece così non fosse, cosa rischio? Le eventuali sanzioni sarebbero comunque imputabili a me o al datore di lavoro? 
Grazie.

----------


## ecocoar

Buongiorno, 
premetto che ho scoperto il tutto in questi giorni presentando la domanda per lisee.   
In ogni caso, nel 2014 ho svolto due lavori: 
- uno a tempo indeterminato in maniera continuativa per tutti e 12 i mesi (importo lordo 10.500 circa) 
- uno da novembre a dicembre, 2 mesi a tempo determinato (importo lordo 952 euro circa)   
Il reddito dato dai due lavori non supera i 15.000, scaglione dopo il quale varia laliquota di imposta. 
Nel CUD del lavoro determinato si legge: punto 101 (imposta lorda  trattenute irpef) = 219; punto 107 (detrazioni per lavoro dipendente) = 226, le quali vanno ad azzerare le imposte che dovrei pagare.   
Devo presentare, ormai in ritardo, il 730 per il 2014??   
Grazie mille

----------


## MrDike

> Devo presentare, ormai in ritardo, il 730 per il 2014??  
> Grazie mille

  No, puoi solo presentare una dichiarazione UNICO PF 2015 periodo d'imposta 2014 integrativa.

----------


## ecocoar

Grazie mille.... Con relativa multa immagino...?
Si riesce a sapere più o meno quanto dovrò pagare?

----------


## MrDike

> Grazie mille.... Con relativa multa immagino...?
> Si riesce a sapere più o meno quanto dovrò pagare?

  Servono i dati dei due CUD (_id est_, Certificazioni Uniche) per calcolare le imposte.

----------


## ecocoar

1) tempo indeterminato (12 mesi): importo lordo 10.500, IRPEF=2415, detrazioni= 1700 circa 
2) tempo determinato (2mesi):
Importo lordo = 950, IRPEF= 219, detrazioni = 226.  
Spero bastino.... Grazie

----------


## MrDike

> 1) tempo indeterminato (12 mesi): importo lordo 10.500, IRPEF=2415, detrazioni= 1700 circa 
> 2) tempo determinato (2mesi):
> Importo lordo = 950, IRPEF= 219, detrazioni = 226.  
> Spero bastino.... Grazie

  Sarebbe gradito un upload delle due CU 2015 con i soli dati reddituali (no personali).

----------


## MrDike

> Allegato 884  Allegato 885 
> Eccoli, spero si vedano bene...grazie mille!

  Gli importi a debito (solo saldo) sono i seguenti: 
IRPEF: Euro 262,00
Addizionale Regionale all'IRPEF: Euro 14,00 
Ti consiglio di provvedere a presentare l'integrativa e di pagare le imposte con il nuovo ravvedimento operoso. In mancanza, riceverai avviso di accertamento _ex_ art. 41-_bis_ del D.P.R. n. 600/1973.

----------


## ecocoar

Grazie mille davvero. Quindi devo fare l'unico?
Può convenire aspettare giugno che tanto devo fare il 730 x il 2015...?(il lavoro che ho iniziato nel 2014 è proseguito anche x il 2015).

----------


## MrDike

Rileggendo la discussione, mi è sorto un dubbio: ma il 730/2015 redditi 2014 (o UNICO) è stato presentato o no? In caso di risposta negativa, non puoi fare l'integrativa.

----------


## ecocoar

No...non l'ho presentato perché fino ad allora facevo 1 solo lavoro e non avevo casa etc...

----------


## MrDike

> No...non l'ho presentato perché fino ad allora facevo 1 solo lavoro e non avevo casa etc...

  Allora, la dichiarazione è omessa.

----------

